# supply Honeycomb on frame for breakfast buffet stand



## Top Display (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello!
I am wanting help!
i need a honeycomb frame either by itself, or with a stand, suitable for serving honeycomb on a breakfast buffet.
Where can I get these from?

either the Honeycomb capped on the frame, or with the stand as well.
Thanks in advance!

this type of thing - but doesn't have to be this style... just the fact it's dispensing the honeycomb upright.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What a great breakfast buffet idea! 
Don't forget to include some fresh flowers arrangement on the table too.
And make sure there are no bee hives within the eating area. Maybe an enclosed room will
be fine. With bees, once they found a food source their bee buddies will join them very shortly for
the breakfast occasion too. Just don't want anything happen to the guest there. Perhaps contact a
local apiary to find what you need there. Only a local source can provide what you need!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Top Shelf (May 24, 2021)

Top Display said:


> Hello!
> I am wanting help!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

